# Chiller channel HOME HAUNTER documentary!!



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

This should probably be stickied haha. In October Chiller channel will air a documentary called "The american scream". It follows home haunters as they get ready for the one night of year we all love!! Keep an eye out for it and your dvr's ready!! I also wanna add as a sidenote. Face-off starts up in August and Travel channels making monsters will air it's second season starting in late September! (Ed himself told me that)


----------

